# Looking for opinions on the Hammerli Xesse Standard



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

In particular I would like to know if the Hammerli Xesse Standard has a single stage trigger or a two stage trigger and if it is user (a user who is not a gunsmith) adjustable for pull weight and if so what the range is.

Also, does anyone know where I might find information on how this pistol is disassembled and re-assembled.

Thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a good review on them at this site.

Tony's Bullseye Blog: SIG-Hammerli Trailside/X-Esse


----------

